# Just a few of my little ones.



## Fluffnstuff (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll add to this thread if/as I take more pictures rather than starting new ones.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice pix of the little cuties. 

What are their sexes and ages?


----------



## Fluffnstuff (Nov 29, 2014)

moustress said:


> Nice pix of the little cuties.
> 
> What are their sexes and ages?


They're all does.

Ages are guesses. The banded fluffy satin girl is probably pushing a year old, now. The brindly/yellow/I don't know what girl is probably 6 months, give or take (as is the unphotographed agouti). They both came from PetSmart and were over 12 weeks old when I got them so it's a crap shoot. "Well and truly adults + some"

The black and teeny little argente are babies of some variety. They came out of a feeder tank together. Obviously different ages, and the little one was too young (like eyes barely open young) but - feeder bucket at a reptile store and mom wasn't there. I grabbed an older baby to play nanny and keep her company in Quarantine. They're a bit older now and sharing living quarters with the others.

They're mostly sweet little things. The dark eyed yellowish/grayish/whatever girl is perpetually angry at people, but the other three are super friendly and really, really a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Fluffnstuff (Nov 29, 2014)

Got industrious with the friendlier/calmer girls and my camera.









Yep. My laundry room.









































































I did not mess with Hickory and Dickory because they do not appreciate it. I handle them and work with them but I'm not putting them on ANYTHING and walking a few feet away. They tend towards jumpy and I don't want to lose them. In fact, I have NO photos of Dickory at all - but I do have her! So you got Dock (the banded fluffer), Tick (black) and Tock (argente).


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the slightly long coat on the argente; the hair parts just enough that the bluish base coat color shows a bit. The banded satin has a nice thick coat. they all look just gleaming with health.


----------



## Fluffnstuff (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks! I really like them (of course). I look at some of the pictures here and am just blown away, but they're all sweet little critters and a lot of fun.

My favorite, hands down, is the old banded satin girl. She's just an endlessly sweet thing who bruxes her face off for ear and cheek rubs, then grabs your finger in her little paws and grooms it. The babies are (thankfully) going a similar way just with a lot more energy. I kinda half think she was returned to PetSmart or something, just because the rest of the mice she was in with were skittish as anything and she was as far opposite that as could be (and obviously older, even then).


----------



## Fluffnstuff (Nov 29, 2014)

I think I might be figuring out how to get decent mouse pictures.



















Anyone want to take a stab at this one's color?


----------



## Fluffnstuff (Nov 29, 2014)

I needed something to use for scale for the little bottles of wine that came in my tasting kit. Doc obliged.


----------



## wee white mice (Jan 30, 2015)

Aww, some lovely wee mice there


----------

